# Iver Johnson DownTube/Tank  Water Slide Decal - Beautiful



## UncleFester (Feb 9, 2015)

Iver down tube deek w/ " Reg US Pat Off" in the flourish available in RED or Black outline, he is about mid point on the art work  for the seat tube "Trust the Truss" water slide decal so if you buy his deeks encourage the seller to finish that decal......I am jazzed because I have a couple 20's Iver projects that need the Reg US pat. Memory Lane's downtube is for the earlier Iver's w/o text.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iver-Johnso...r-Slide-Decal-Beautiful-/111595661446?vxp=mtr

eBay item number:111595015923

Iver Johnson Tank or Down Tube Bicycle Water Slide Decal - Beautiful


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Memory Lane has been selling these for years.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 10, 2015)

I've purchased a few of the Iver Johnson decals from Memory Lane in the past, and they are OK, but I don't believe they have the "Reg US Pat Off" on the bottom of the graphic.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2015)

Memory lane doesn't hold a candle to these. Sorry, but the loops and crossing strokes are damn near perfect on this decal. So there you have it. You want it to look right. Buy this one.

I, however, would like to see one without the patent info (which would be super easy since this artwork is already completed and would be correct for pre 1921 bikes)

Original





Reproductions


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2015)

The REG patent info is for 1921 and after. I guess the early bikes are SHEETOUTTALUCK? Hopefully whoever is producing this sees a need to make one without that information. Or maybe they were unaware of the difference in years.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 10, 2015)

I was willing to pay him to make these -pay for his digitizing efforts AND for the decals.  It was challenging getting a straight answer for what those costs would be.  They do look nice and I'm sure they are -I ordered one via eBay as a direct purchase was impossible.

I hope he'll consider making some w/out the 'patent' and some 'truss the truss'.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2015)

Digitizing efforts to make a pre21 decal would be almost ZERO. All that would need to be done is turn off the layer in the vector file for the patent info and hit print. 2 seconds.

If he could put out a Truss seat tube decal that looked great he'd likely sell all of them in a hurry!


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 10, 2015)

Cut that Patent section off with a razor blade or exacto knife following the circle outline and wa-la.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2015)

GenuineRides said:


> Cut that Patent section off with a razor blade or exacto knife following the circle outline and wa-la.




Not so easy (impossible) on the downtube decal- I think that is what they are talking about


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2015)

You are correct! By the way, compare the repro downtube decal to the photo of the original....Not even close!


----------



## Gus (Feb 10, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Digitizing efforts to make a pre21 decal would be almost ZERO. All that would need to be done is turn off the layer in the vector file for the patent info and hit print. 2 seconds.
> 
> If he could put out a Truss seat tube decal that looked great he'd likely sell all of them in a hurry!
> 
> View attachment 195961




Do you have the other side of this decal picture? can pictures be taken of this decal from edge to edge at the same distance all the way around?


----------



## Iverider (Feb 10, 2015)

I pulled that seat tube arch decal from the web somewhere. I don't have access to an original myself.


----------



## Gus (Feb 10, 2015)

This was originally hand sketched, letter by letter. using a regular font would be incorrect. As seen on other repros. this decal is very doable. I have been working with the wrong material, ideally, this very last image is perfect material and all that is missing is the other half.


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

It is a cool decal.


----------

